# A little AMS fun



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Got bored, so I decided it was time to weather an all too clean AMS box car. Much more to come now. 

 
Cheers. 
Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

And another...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Matt, nice looking weathering job on your box car. Can you possibly post a little "tutorial" on how you accomplished this?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with Gary,

Great job..............


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me three...


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Gentlemen,fortunately/unfortunately a lot of it happened by accident ha ha. There was a lot of "testing" and trying things out. In between coats or different products I would wipe, and redo to accomplish the desired effect. I do have plans for more rolling stock so as I'm doing them I will be sure to take pictures and describe the best I can on what I'm doing. 

For what was used for the effect- I used matte finish, weathering chalks, a little rubbing alcohol(to whiten), and a water/ink mix. I ended it the process with a dullcote from testors to seal it off. 

I have also got some plans for "streaked" lettering. We'll see if that works 

Most importantly, thank you for the kind words. I have sat back and done a lot of watching and learning of other's techniques. It is nice to finally be able to produce a good looking product! 

Matt in Az


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Fellas, here are a few more pics. One is of the roof of the box car- unpainted/weathered walkway of course . The other is my recently weathered AMS flat. And lastly my latest project from Phil's narrow gauge. 








 





Enjoy 

Matt


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gonna do the brake beams on that boxcar? 

For streaked lettering, I've lightly sanded the letters (semi-transparent) and dry brushed the streaks below. 

Looking good. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great, Matt! Looking forward to seeing some outside shots of the train in natural light/natural surroundings. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey John, thanks for reminder lol. 

K, I can't wait either! I'll see how long it takes- my layout is over at my folks... lol 

Matt


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great weathering job Matt, done to realistic degree. I agree, once they are outside they will look great- that is once your layout is back. 

Alec


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Matt, 
Your cars look really good. Can you tell us specifically what you used on the roof walk of the boxcar?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 26 Jan 2011 09:50 PM 
Hey Matt, nice looking weathering job on your box car. Can you possibly post a little "tutorial" on how you accomplished this?








Gary,

I know you probably remember this posting from a while ago, but I thought I'd provide this link for you (and anyone else who hasn't seen it) on some similar things I did with my AMS boxcars.
http://4largescale.com/Thompson/37a.htm
http://4largescale.com/Thompson/37a.htm

More of Jack's Weathering Techniques


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for "joggling" my old brain.









I DO remember this one now.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks again guys! 


Alec- it's there to stay for now. Don't have the room at my current house for it. That's why I model in Hon3 also! I just need to pay a visit and run some of my equipment! Maybe stretch my C-21's legs. It's been while... 

G Snyder- I used a "wood imitation" spray paint from testors- followed by a dullcote- and finished with an ink wash 
Cheers, 

Matt


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Gentlemen, 

Ok so I promised I would add a step by step of how I do these weathering processes. Well, it didn't happen. The only uniform process from one car to the next is the fact that I start with dullcote. 

On this car I started on the ink stain after the dullcote. Added some chalks. Some more stain. And did touch ups until I was satisfied. Blacks, dark browns, and reds are the best chalks for the job in my opinion. For black cars I like using lighter chalks followed by some ink wash. Here are a few more pieces of rolling stock I have completed since my last post. 




 





As you can see I went two different routes on the stock cars. LIghter color I figured is more of a winter run or a car used more in the "woods". I used reds and browns on the other stock car to try to make it look like it does "valley" running or more in high desert. 





 





Please let me know what you think. All input is very appreciated. I am still new at this and would only like to improve. 

Cheers! 
Matt


----------

